# Arizona- 2 Female Rats Need Home



## TheAlchemist (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey everyone,I have an acquaintance who has two gorgeous 5-7 month old female fancy rats. They are the sweetest little kiddos! One is a white hooded rat the other is an Agouti. I took 2 of her girls myself but can't take the other 2 as we have a full house of 8 rats with my 2 new additions. If anyone in AZ is interested give me a shout by PM and I can connect you with her.


----------

